# for sale: carter releases



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

choc addiction 3 finger R800-00
choc addiction 4 finger R800-00
evolution R800-00
jus bcuz R800-00
solution3 R1400-00 

all in 100% working condition
boxed with spare springs/instructions....etc
solution3 98% new

if interested....pm me.
will be @ the marks park shoot next weekend.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

I've always wondered who posts under "Urabus", only one person can have so many releases for sale ...... how's the new job?

See you next weekend


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

im Hardy from kings park.....durban...... you not mistaken me for Wes????
they are not all mine.....price neg.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*OK Sorry*

You're right, if I'm not mistaking, he had quite a list of releases for sale a while back. Unfortunately I have quite a list of my own, so I will not be interested.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Where is this Marks park shoot going to be?

Urabus,i would like to have a look at the release aids you've got.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

jnwright said:


> Where is this Marks park shoot going to be?
> 
> Urabus,i would like to have a look at the release aids you've got.


James,

Kyk na die site. Dara is 'n adres en tel no:

http://www.webguides.co.za/htm/Standard/ttetk.htm

Groete

Johann


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Dankie oom Johann,

dit is sommer net om die draai van ons af.

Groetnis 

James


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

PM SENT.....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Hardy,

It was a plesure meeting you!Thanks for the Carters


Cheers 

James


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

jnwright said:


> Hardy,
> 
> It was a plesure meeting you!Thanks for the Carters
> 
> ...


So James, wat het jy gekoop?

Groete

Johann


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Ek het vir my die JBC gevat en die Choc 3 vir Jacques.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

nice meeting you James, and Simon.....

releases all sold except for Soution 3.
it's really a clever design......can be shot as thomb or hinge jaw.
the owner (not me) is really keen to sell it........price very neg.


----------



## DPDDA (Apr 16, 2007)

Is it still for sale? Do you have photos?


----------



## toto786 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi are any of the releases still available? If they are please mail me urgently so that I can pay and collect ASAP. My email address is : [email protected] or sms on 0829401512... Many Thanks. I am in the market for a few more Archery items...many Thanks


----------

